# 15hp merc. Water intake under ACP?



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)

Hey
I just got a new to me 2006 15hp Mercury 4stroke. I notice that the only water intake is under the ACP. Why is this and how does this affect how high I can raise the motor? Right now I have the ACP in line with the bottom of hull but I'm still getting a little spray. Any help is appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

I'm not 100% sure, but I think the prop helps to force water up into the pickup.


----------



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)

RunningOnEmpty said:


> I'm not 100% sure, but I think the prop helps to force water up into the pickup.


That's what I was thinking but wasn't sure if it would affect how high I could raise the motor positively or negatively.


----------

